# Guntersville Bass



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

My friend and I drove down to Guntersville this past weekend to shake cabin fever. What a beautiful lake! There was a lot of traffic on the lake, mostly from bass fishermen, but we had an awesome time. We ended up with a few nice fish. Here are some pics:


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

Nice work! I'm pretty sure you've much made everyone on this forum jealous.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

hey mike you suck  nice job those are some good looking fish


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

looks like the reevesy jig is wacking them


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Yep..I am jealous!! Looks like you guys had a great time. How long was the drive?


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

wow!!!!!!good catch,makes the drive worth it.what was the water temp?


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice fish, Mike. I thought you were going to Dale Hollow and the FnF.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks like a good time. Nice fish!! I'd love to make it down there sometime.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

It is about a 9 hour drive from Columbus. Easily done in a weekend!

Water temps were 51-53 in the lower end, up to 55 mid reservoir.

Don't worry Steve, I didn't forget about hooking you up with some Reevesy Jigs!!!

If you go, stay at the Hampton Inn in Scottsboro. If you are in town to fish Guntersville the nightly rate is $60!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

looked like an awesome time. i am jealous!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks like you and Vance had a good time....what kind of numbers were you getting Mike?

Lake was prob. crowded in prep. for the FLW tourney that starts tomorrow. My buddy tore off the lower unit of his Merc. yesterday during practice. Good thing he has insurance and got a replacement from his sponser for 7K. He was so shook up he didnt even mention how the fishing was.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Looks like you and Vance had a good time....what kind of numbers were you getting Mike?
> 
> Lake was prob. crowded in prep. for the FLW tourney that starts tomorrow. My buddy tore off the lower unit of his Merc. yesterday during practice. Good thing he has insurance and got a replacement from his sponser for 7K. He was so shook up he didnt even mention how the fishing was.


I think we caught 12 over two days. Nothing smaller than 2.25 lbs. That lake is stuffed full with 3 lbers.

The lake was RIDICULOUSLY crowded. I've never seen so many bass boats in my entire life. We launched from Goose Pond both days. On Saturday we got to the ramp at 7am, and ended up getting the very last spot in the overflow parking lot. Lots of pressure on those fish, but they are aggressive and will eat when you get around them.


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

Guntersville is actually one of the easier reservoirs to run, you got to mess up pretty bad to take a lower unit out down there. Guntersville is a fun place to fish thats for sure.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Good job Mike. Way to go!!!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Very cool! That's a nice winter trip for sure!


----------

